
Introduction to Bert - seshagiric
https://towardsml.com/2019/09/17/bert-explained-a-complete-guide-with-theory-and-tutorial/
======
inertiatic
I was hoping this would be more comprehensive, breaking down the transformer
architecture as well. Anyone got a resource like this?

~~~
ma2rten
Here you go:

[http://www.peterbloem.nl/blog/transformers](http://www.peterbloem.nl/blog/transformers)

~~~
inertiatic
Wow, I didn't expect such a detailed write up that is still meant for people
without a great overview of all the advancements leading up to this.

I'll certainly start digging into this tonight.

------
hinkley
You know how in movies the "alien" learned the language and customs from
popular media and so the story pokes fun at them for how oddly they behave
(and how odd our popular media is). From this article, it seems like NLP
people are essentially worried about the same thing happening.

Now I have a vision of Dan Akroyd and Steve Martin -esque computers announcing
that "we are... two wild and crrrazy guys!"

~~~
bitwize
That was a movie too -- _Short Circuit_ (1986).

"Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper too?"

------
RickJWagner
A timely post, as December is prime 'Bert' month.

If Bert & Ernie are only Sesame Street characters to you, please watch "It's a
Wonderful Life" (carefully) this holiday season. I think that's where Sesame
Street got the names.

~~~
emmelaich
Interesting, but a little Googling tells me that the writers deny that. It's
just a coincidence.

 _Perhaps_ Jim Henson subconsciously remembered them though.

------
Communitivity
I went there expecting something about Binary Erlang Term (BERT) [1]. It's
unfortunate the acronym clashes, though with so many acronyms it is bound to
happen. Interesting article though.

[1] [http://bert-rpc.org/](http://bert-rpc.org/)

